# Look what I found



## Rick (Mar 2, 2005)

I have an area I go to in the summer to observe mantids and I went out there today to see how many ooths I saw. Counted about ten chinese ooths. But I found this cocoon in a tree and brought it home. It's some kind of large moth. I cut it open to have a peek. I put it back in there after the pics. I am gonna keep it until it comes out.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 2, 2005)

Probably either Antheraea polyphemus(polyphemus moth) or Actius luna(luna moth).


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2005)

How long do you think it will take before it comes out now that its indoors?


----------



## Jesse (Mar 2, 2005)

usually 20-24 days. They usually hatch in late april to early may outdoors. It will only live about 10 days. If you keep it in the fridge until early april then take it out, you can see it hatch and let it go after photographing and let it live naturally.....or you could let it hatch soon and preserve it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2005)

How would I go about preserving a moth like this?


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 4, 2005)

I am kind of interested, please post offen about how it is doing, and tell us when it comes out. Post a picture too. Thank you for showing.

Thanks again,

MicroMantis


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2005)

I will let you guys know when it comes out as a moth.


----------



## Spiderboy (Apr 6, 2005)

if you cut it open itll be easier to get out of the cacoon...and if that happened its wings will not get strong...it will be deformed and wont be able to fly and will die very soon.....shame on you... :evil:


----------



## Jesse (Apr 6, 2005)

> if you cut it open itll be easier to get out of the cacoon...and if that happened its wings will not get strong...it will be deformed and wont be able to fly and will die very soon.....shame on you... :evil:


That is not completely true, but it is probably better off in its cacoon. I've had a few hatch out perfectly fine from "naked" pupae.


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2005)

I put it back in the cocoon and it is hanging. Still has not came out.

PS

Spiderboy:

Do you really need that huge pic in your signature?


----------



## Ian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darn you, you get there with that statement first rick!!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2005)

I agree that it's a polyphemus moth. You can tell that it's a male by the x-tra feathery antenna. It's a shame that these large saturnidae moths are becoming more and more rare. Take a pic and let him go. You'll have lots of time to get some good pics since it takes them a while to get flighty after hatching. Besides, he's only got a little more than a week to live once he hatches. Don't deprive him of his sex life! :wink:


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2005)

Hmmmm if they are indeed rare I will let him go instead of making him mantis food.  I guess you're right, I rarely do see them.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2005)

Update. Still has not emerged. It is alive though. I made sure to check that it still moved.


----------



## Steve (Apr 17, 2005)

I think it depends a lot on what zone you are in, and what the climate is. Around here in the Chicago area, saturnid moths don't begin to emerge until June. They need a month or so of consistantly warm temps before hatching. Rain might have something to do w/it too. Heck, they might even be on some sort of timer so that they all emerge within a couple weeks of eachother(since they only have a week to live, breed, and lay eggs). I'm sure it will hatch.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2005)

I live in the southeast so we have a short cold season. Already had days in the mid 80's this year.


----------

